# Problems With VIP 622 DVR Receivers



## radio_davio (May 16, 2008)

In the last 10 months we've had to have our 622 replaced 6 times, that's right 6 times. Each one has had a unique problem, never a repeat. From completely dead, to intermittent lock-ups (a tech came out to verify this), to the remote not working (a tech came out to verify this) and now the latest VIP 622 drags down our phone lines (At&t tech came out to discover this).

Has anyone else had so many problems with VIP 622 replacements from Dish? 

Dish has offered to upgrade us to the 722 for free, but only if I sign up for another 2 years. If the 722s have as many problems as the 622s, NO thanks!!!

Dish has also decided that we have suffered sufficiently to allow us to opt out of our current contract a year early.

I would like to hear about people's experiences with Dish, DVRs and such before I make a decision to move on to Direct TV or cable.


----------



## icmoney (Jul 29, 2006)

radio_davio said:


> In the last 10 months we've had to have our 622 replaced 6 times, that's right 6 times. Each one has had a unique problem, never a repeat. From completely dead, to intermittent lock-ups (a tech came out to verify this), to the remote not working (a tech came out to verify this) and now the latest VIP 622 drags down our phone lines (At&t tech came out to discover this).
> 
> Has anyone else had so many problems with VIP 622 replacements from Dish?
> 
> ...


I purchased my vip622 and placed in service Oct 2006. I have never had a problem.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

radio_davio said:


> I would like to hear about people's experiences with Dish, DVRs and such before I make a decision to move on to Direct TV or cable.


I recently replaced my original ViP622 with a new (not refurb) ViP722. My 622 worked very well until I installed an external hard drive which would not work. I upgraded to a 722 and have been extremely satisfied with the performance.

On another note, do you have your receiver on a UPS? Having had so many problems, I could imagine it being your environment. Is everything grounded? I have all my electronic equipment on UPS's and have no problems with any computers, TV's or STB's.

Something to consider.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

I have had my leased 622 since July 06 and except for the OTA debacle with L4.46 I have not had any issues. Now watch I just jinxed myself. :lol:


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

I've had a 622 since March 07. I now have a 722, but only because I had LNB problems, and the tech believes in replacing everything just in case.  No problems. 

Free 722 in exchange for another 2 years contract? No thanks. The only difference between the 622 and 722 is color and bigger HDD.

BTW, there's a sub-forum just for 622/722 support.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

I have had my 622 for 12 months now. It works like a champ.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Taco Lover said:


> The only difference between the 622 and 722 is color and bigger HDD.


There are differences in the chipset.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> There are differences in the chipset.


What does that mean for the end-user, though?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> What does that mean for the end-user, though?


Nothing


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Taco Lover said:


> What does that mean for the end-user, though?


Downloading on-demand in HD?
EHD's that work?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Who says the 622 can't download on-demand in HD? My EHD has worked from day one without any problems.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

radio_davio,

My first 622 lasted 10 months before the HDMI connector went bad. E* sent a replacement with a bad HD. E* sent another that lasted a month before it went into spontaneous reboot. E* sent another that was DoA, then aother that worked for a bit then went into spontaneous reboot, then another. My current unit has worked well, until 4.49 firmware fouled my HDMI synch; but otherwise works fine. I suspect the E* refurb facility leaves a bit to be desired in its Q/A dept.

Perhaps a look in the D* side of the forum may reveal similar problems, maybe less. My brother has an HR-20 and the 622 is better (faster, more intuitive) in my opinion. I've seen the units from Comcast and both the D* and E* are way better.

Miner


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

The grass is not always greener on the other side. I'm a Directv sub. I'm over here to see what kind of problems you guys are having. Some things about the HR20 drive me nuts. Even when running correctly, no DVR is perfect, not Tivo, not Directv and not Dish. Pick your poison.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> Who says the 622 can't download on-demand in HD? My EHD has worked from day one without any problems.


The ViP722 has the VC-1 chipset. 
ViP622 can download SD VOD ONLY - ViP722 can download HD VOD.

I'm happy that you've not had problems with your EHD. A lot of us have.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

nowandthen said:


> The grass is not always greener on the other side. I'm a Directv sub. I'm over here to see what kind of problems you guys are having. Some things about the HR20 drive me nuts. Even when running correctly, no DVR is perfect, not Tivo, not Directv and not Dish. Pick your poison.


Point taken. Hard disk drives also do not travel especially well. Example, look how well and extensively a new hard disk drive is packed for shipment to you compared to the packaging accompanying your DVR. Sure not hard to figure out why so many are DOA out of the box.

We're on our 3rd VIP-722 in 5 months, in part because of technician's shotgun approach to an earlier problem with the 129 satellite that had nothing to do with the IRDs and replacing them also didn't fix the problem, but they got replaced anyway due to ignorance and lack of good problem-solving skills.

I'm about to call and request a replacement though but am starting to wonder whether I should ask for another 722 or have them bring me a 622. The feature differences aren't important to me, I just want something that will keep working.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I've had a few odd complete shutdowns, a no picture but sound problem that lasted for about a month off and on and of course some DVR things that go haywire but all in all After 1.5 years I still have the same 622 and have had a EHD hooked up since they became available. I also use HDMI since around last November with no trouble. Mine is also a lease FWIW and it records something pretty much every day of the week.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Miner said:


> Perhaps a look in the D* side of the forum may reveal similar problems, maybe less. My brother has an HR-20 and the 622 is better (faster, more intuitive) in my opinion. I've seen the units from Comcast and both the D* and E* are way better.
> 
> Miner


Ditto, ditto and ditto. I've been full circle with D*, Comcast and now E* in that order. The Comcast stuff was garbage and their CS dept disgraceful.

Based on prior experiences I have to say our old 1st generation Sony TIVO was the most solid and dependable DVR, never-ever a problem with it, but alas wouldn't do HD and TIVO wouldn't transfer my lifetime sub without payment of another $200, else I'd have replaced it.

The E* 722 is unarguably next best feature-wise & ease of operation but sadly has not been very dependable.

I also am inclined to believe that what we're reading here & sharing w/others in these online forums is most likely just the tip of the iceberg. The fact of the matter is that most people are apathetic about issues they encounter with technology products because they don't understand them and so accept their undeserved punishment without complaining too loudly, at least not in the forums.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Cap'n Preshoot;1604699 said:


> The E* 722 is unarguably next best feature-wise & ease of operation but sadly has not been very dependable.


The ViP722 is much more reliable than the ViP622's. Maybe the 622's have just been in the field longer and there are less 722's for people to complain about though. The same problems reported with the 622's don't seem, for the most part, to be reported about the 722.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

I for one don't subscribe to the theories that abound regarding power issues unless the power issue is that it's intermittent, flickering on and off, etc.

Hard disk failures, on the other hand are common and can easily occur through vibration (someone walking across a wood floor where there's a cralwspace or basement or another floor below). Just using an el-cheapo HDD in the assembly of the DVR is invitation for premature trouble. This brings me back to my original diagnosis, that our DVR failures in the 622 and 722 point to a component quality problem more than a design or software problem.

HDD failure might be avoided by placing a layer of thick bubble-wrap under the DVR, or otherwise providing some type of shock-absorbing suspension under it, i.e., a thick typewriter pad or a couple keyboard wrist-rests.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Cap'n Preshoot;1604756 said:


> Hard disk failures, on the other hand are common and can easily occur through vibration (someone walking across a wood floor where there's a cralwspace or basement or another floor below).


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> The ViP722 has the VC-1 chipset.
> ViP622 can download SD VOD ONLY - ViP722 can download HD VOD.


A previous Tech Chat said they were not going to use VC1 for HD downloads. Well, I did have a problem with my EHD... the power supply to it failed last week... waiting for a new one.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> A previous Tech Chat said they were not going to use VC1 for HD downloads. Well, I did have a problem with my EHD... the power supply to it failed last week... waiting for a new one.


So are you saying that the ViP622 can download VOD in HD?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I have no idea... is there HD VOD available?


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Cap'n Preshoot;1604756 said:


> HDD failure might be avoided by placing a layer of thick bubble-wrap under the DVR, or otherwise providing some type of shock-absorbing suspension under it, i.e., a thick typewriter pad or a couple keyboard wrist-rests.


I wouldn't try this, you might end up insulating the receiver and causing heat problems. Heat might be causing the problems too.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

jsk said:


> I wouldn't try this, you might end up insulating the receiver and causing heat problems. Heat might be causing the problems too.


Yeah, I thought about that after I posted. Still a couple of the jel-filled wrist wrests under the legs would be great shock absorbers. In making the recommendation I was thinking about the fellow who was a full-time RV'er and having repeat problems, getting replacement DVRs only to have the problems show up again. Back 20 years (or more) ago there was a command to PARK the hard drive on your computer before shutdown. Then drives got better and didn't need to be parked, so who knows.

In my own case I've not had the problem with signal output loss from my 722 in the past 3 or 4 days. Hoping the problem is gone and stays gone. I really hate having to call then wait all day for the guy to show up.


----------

